# Sit, Spot, Sit!



## derekleffew (Oct 19, 2017)

[Unlike most QotDs, this one is open to everyone, especially olde pharts.]

In the late 1970s/very early 1980s, a company marketed a follow spotlight specifically to be run while the operator was in a seated position. As best I can recall, it looked like an orb atop a trapezoidal pedestal. I don't remember the light source, probably 1000W FEL. The lamp and reflector may have been mounted near the floor, pointing up and bouncing off a manually-operated moving mirror. Not Colortran Colorspot/Colorarc, and this was before Lycian or even Phoebus. 

Anyone have pictures or remembrance of said instrument? 
What was the name of the manufacturer? 
Were any actually made/sold?

I suspect it's going to take someone armed with a stack of dusty _Theatre Crafts_ magazines to answer. Start with 1979. Do they still have periodicals in those obsolete buildings known as libraries?


----------



## Van (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow, You're old!


----------



## JohnD (Oct 19, 2017)

I only remember seeing the ad in Theatre Crafts. Not in any of the copies I have. I think it may have been earlier than 1979. The one I remember didn't have an orb on top. It was a square column base with a rotating piece on top which was sort of a triangle on the side. I think it used a lazy susan bearing for the side to side movement and had a front surface mirror which would be tilted for up and down.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 19, 2017)

derekleffew said:


> [Unlike most QotDs, this one is open to everyone, especially olde pharts.]
> Do they still have periodicals in those obsolete buildings known as libraries?


OSU still has bound back issues of Theatre Crafts magazine so a road trip to Stillwater is in order, one of these days.


----------



## JonCarter (Oct 19, 2017)

As new as the* 1970s*??? Can't help you!


----------



## Ric (Oct 19, 2017)

I did a lot of concert followspot work, sitting in the truss over stages, in the late 80's.
We used Short throw Pani's, which were more than suitable for the job. And yes we were always seated.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2017)

derekleffew said:


> [Unlike most QotDs, this one is open to everyone, especially olde pharts.]
> 
> In the late 1970s/very early 1980s, a company marketed a follow spotlight specifically to be run while the operator was in a seated position. As best I can recall, it looked like an orb atop a trapezoidal pedestal. I don't remember the light source, probably 1000W FEL. The lamp and reflector may have been mounted near the floor, pointing up and bouncing off a manually-operated moving mirror. Not Colortran Colorspot/Colorarc, and this was before Lycian or even Phoebus.
> 
> ...




Yes, I remember it. The name "Hal" keeps coming back to me.


----------



## Skervald (Oct 20, 2017)

I would love to see a photo of this contraption once someone comes up with the name. Sounds like a manual I-Cue. Doesn't Rosco call them intelligent mirrors? I guess there would be some debate about HOW intelligent the manual version is based on who is sitting behind it.


----------



## ellisael (Oct 10, 2019)

Skervald said:


> I would love to see a photo of this contraption once someone comes up with the name. Sounds like a manual I-Cue. Doesn't Rosco call them intelligent mirrors? I guess there would be some debate about HOW intelligent the manual version is based on who is sitting behind it.


 samee!!


----------

